

Arguing a Value For a Computing Degree - manvsmachine
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNK3ALE6PEEWII9I

======
jdueck
The same thing happens with just about any degree in any field. People with
formal education tend to be fairly skilled. But there are always stand-outs
who, though having not gone through the traditional education process, are
amazing performers. These are the people we hear about and admire, but it's
not what we recommend to our kids. :-)

